# A Pen For Joe



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 7, 2013)

Well A while ago Joe (shadetree) and I comenced into another Trade. He sent me some Wormy Spalted white Oak to cast and send him a Pen Back from it. The last few days have finally yeilded some time and Good weather... unheated shop... for casting and turning. I made it about halfway through the turn on this Pen and my drive belt snapped.....Ah Crap.... went and got a link belt and got back up and turning. Here are the Results.....
This is a WoodTurningz.com Phoenix Pen Wrapped in Spalted White oak Cast with PA Resin. Hope you like it. 

Nick


[attachment=22632]


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice job, never seen that kit before, I like it.


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 7, 2013)

I was looking at those Pheonix kits the other day. How'd it go together for you? nice looking finished product.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys. It is a super easy kit to assemble. The nib ends have a tendency to fit a little loose to the barrel but nothing a little CA cant fix as it comes apart to change ink out at the end of the nib....overall it fits my hands well has good weight to it and seems like a really nice pen. Thanks again for looking


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 8, 2013)

Your Casting, Form, Fit and Finish looks great from here Nick.
Well done!
Don't care for the looks of the Phoenix kits, to me the nib section looks too bulky and out of proportion compared to the finial section.

Les


----------



## ssgmeader (Apr 8, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Your Casting, Form, Fit and Finish looks great from here Nick.
> Well done!
> Don't care for the looks of the Phoenix kits, to me the nib section looks too bulky and out of proportion compared to the finial section.
> 
> Les



They're definitely different looking, and they remind me of something that I havn't quite been able to put my finger on until now. They remind me of one of those Catholic incense burners that the priests swing.

[attachment=22683]


----------



## Jason (Apr 8, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 16, 2013)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Well A while ago Joe (shadetree) and I comenced into another Trade. He sent me some Wormy Spalted white Oak to cast and send him a Pen Back from it. The last few days have finally yeilded some time and Good weather... unheated shop... for casting and turning. I made it about halfway through the turn on this Pen and my drive belt snapped.....Ah Crap.... went and got a link belt and got back up and turning. Here are the Results.....
> This is a WoodTurningz.com Phoenix Pen Wrapped in Spalted White oak Cast with PA Resin. Hope you like it.
> 
> Nick



Nick,

Got the pen today my friend and your picture taking  needs help real bad because the picture certainly does NOT do this pen justice, it is a Fantastic piece of workmanship ! I had to rag on your photo work because there is no way I can rag on the pen ! It is a real beauty !


----------

